# Official World of Warcraft Thread



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This game is insanely popular, so I'm kicking of the online PC forum with an official thread for this game. Anyone playing this dive right in. You can post anything you want related to this game.

Enjoy!


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

Personally I'd like to nuke all of the MMORPG's because my son is seriously addicted to them and most of it started with World or Warcrack. 

That being said anyone looking at this thread will undoubtedly enjoy this South Park episode http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/103797 if they haven't already seen it


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been playing World of Warcraft for almost 6 years and there were times when I just played from dawn till dusk. In the last few years though I have a new thought and that is that its a game that I have with my friends and family. So just like facebook and Myspace it is just another way to talk and have fun at the same time.

As for the game itself, I love the game there is so much to do in the game and you dont have to be at max level to enjoy it either. So in my opinion this is just another game (although a VERY good one).


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

WoW is a really fun game.....


If you have the time to spend doing it. Otherwise it is just tedious. I love everything about the game outside of the fact that it takes hours and hours of effort just to get to spend hours and hours in a dungeon that has uber items only to find out that you need to spend hours and hours more to get the new even better item.

I loved the social aspect of the game and have made many friends in it. It just takes so much time. Both my accounts are not renewed at the moment.

My characters are on:

US-Executus - Horde
Goatroast - 80 Druid
Murdo - 80 Shaman
Ratio - 80 Warlock
Goatsmasher - 80 Death Knight
and various other toons.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Great that there are some on here who play, I am currently working on a Taruen Paladin. on a new server.

Currently: 
US-Hydraxis-Alliance
80-Druid-Fleabite
80-Mage-Fireslinger
80-Hunter-Lassare
80-Shaman-Totembreaker
80-Priest-Sootheheal
80-Warrior-Collateral (Main)
80-Paladin-Dalvadin
80-Rogue-Sunforged

That raps up the 80s that i have witch is currently max lvl.


----------

